# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  High School Robotic Club Create 3D Printed Exoskeleton for Cerebral Palsy Patients

## Eddie

3D printing has been used for many great causes, many of which have been discussed here on these forums.  Now a High School robotics club is using the technology to help create a Robot Walker for children with Cerebral Palsy.  They utilized 3D printing in order to create an exoskeleton that would go on the leg of a child with the disorder.  Typical machines like the Robot Walker would cost around $300K - $500K to purchase, but this one will only be a fraction of the cost.  Read and see more at: http://3dprint.com/16469/3d-printed-exoskeleton/

----------

